

SourceForge.net Gets a Shiny New Look - nirav
http://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforgenet-gets-a-shiny-new-look/

======
jameskilton
I realize now why Github is so awesome. For a site named _Source_ forge, it
sure takes a lot of searching to find the source code of whatever project
you're looking at.

With Github, the source is the most important part of the site as a whole, and
it shows.

~~~
recoil
Just spent about 10 minutes searching for how to get the source code for a
project and I'm utterly unable to find it. Care to enlighten us all? Do you
need to be logged in?

~~~
hallmark
It may depend on the project, but here's one positive example. I went to the
home page, then clicked on one of the featured projects. I've used Chicken of
the VNC before, so there I went: <http://sourceforge.net/projects/cotvnc/>

Next, click on 'Develop.' On the new page under Repositories > CVS, there is a
link to 'browse code': <http://cotvnc.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/cotvnc/>

Agreed, it is _definitely_ not GitHub.

~~~
recoil
Thanks! It definitely seems to depend on the project. If there's no repository
configured then you can't browse the source. I made the mistake of assuming
everything would have a repository though. Some projects (e.g. 7zip) seem to
rely on you going to a separate home page and finding the source there
instead.

------
bretthopper
Not a fan. I usually like "clean" designs but it doesn't automatically make it
good.

Project homepages are the worst pages I've seen so far. Example:
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/sevenzip/>. The details aren't well layed out
and there's a lot of wasted space.

~~~
nirav
You probably didn't see what kind of crap SF.net was before this redesign. I
think they did a good job of redesigning homepage but project pages stlll look
like they are work in progress..

------
huhtenberg
I wish they would respond to my numerous password recovery requests (which
were due to them getting hacked few months ago and subsequently resetting all
user passwords) instead of spending time on shiny stuff. And that's not even
considering the existence of GitHub that's pretty much "SourceForge done
right".

So, yeah, I don't know. I have few projects hosted on SF back from 5-6 years
ago, but I think SF's time has passed, new look or not.

~~~
joh6nn
try #sourceforge on freenode; live support from 8-5 on weekdays

------
Udo
It's a great redesign (even if it's clear where they got the inspiration from)
and one can only hope for a " _simple foundation for the rebirth of the entire
SourceForge.net site_ " as they say on the front page. Because it's been a
while since I hosted my last project on SF, and it's been ages since I last
saw _anyone_ else use anything but GitHub for a code repository. SourceForge
has de facto become a free distribution mechanism for binary installs now, but
the actual source management has gone elsewhere. I love GitHub, but I'd really
like to see SF stay competitive, too.

~~~
xiongchiamiov
BitBucket's popular in the Python community, and I see a fair amount of stuff
on Google Code. Open-source projects who want to use git but prefer a FOSS
forge tend towards Gitorious. Some people even use Launchpad, although that
tends to be mostly just Canonical.

Of course, none of these sites are Source Forge. Too little, too late.

